# Painting on Bricks



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

How can I paint on bricks on a molded gray brick chimney? What about adding colors to stones?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

We need some clarification. Bricks and stones (rocks) are rarely found in the same chimney. By "stones" are you referring to the mortar joints between the bricks?


----------



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm talking about bricks. Typo.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Paint the whole thing dark red or rust. If you wish, take a micro-brush or fine spotter and touch some bricks with darker or lighter colors.

There are many ways to do the mortar lines. I prefer to use a wash of buff or light gray paint (about 10 parts thinner to one part paint). 

If there isn't a cast-in brick pattern, then I would just cover the whole thing with a textured paper wall card.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

When you say molded brick chimney do you mean the bricks are in relief or flat? If the former paint the whole assembly in light grey and then when dry use a brush almost devoid of paint to 'dry brush' the bricks in your choice of color.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

You may want to consider using cheap acrylic craft paints. First paint your subject a flat white base. Then use Terra Cotta as a starting point. , then Raw Umber or Burnt Umber to vary tones. Check out " Downtown Deco's" (hydrocal kit maker) "Tutorials with Randy" section. They give a great step by step procedure.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I used the water based craft paints for a weathered
brick building. I had difficulty preventing the 'red'
brick paint from washing off when I was 'rubbing' in
the 'mortar'. I found that spraying dulcote over the
'brick' paint before applying the mortar prevented
the wash and presented a nice flat texture.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> I used the water based craft paints for a weathered
> brick building. I had difficulty preventing the 'red'
> brick paint from washing off when I was 'rubbing' in
> the 'mortar'. I found that spraying dulcote over the
> ...


Acrylic paints should be permanent when fully cured. I always let one coat cure for at least 24 hours before attempting to put a wash over them. They may feel dry faster than that, but they're really not (full cure actually takes sevrral days).


----------

